# HX620 PCIe Kabel fehlt! Sponsoring?



## Lower (15. Januar 2010)

Hallo Corsair,

leider habe ich erst jetzt, nach erhalt meiner HD5870 bemerkt, dass mir ein PCI-e Kabel fehlt! Es ist derzeit nicht so schlimm da ich eh Adapter verwende bis ich sleeve. Es würde mich freuen wenn ich eines zugeschickt bekommen könnte.

Weiters habe ich noch eine Frage. Ich habe eine E-Mail an Corsair geschrieben für ein Sponsoring eines HX750 für meinen St.Anna Kinderspitalsmod. Das ist vor 2 Wochen geschehen und ich habe immer noch keine Antwort erhalten. Könntet ihr einmal Nachfragen ob das gehen könnte? Bzw. eine PN schreiben falls ihr das gut findet...

Danke

lg Lower


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (15. Januar 2010)

How to request extra modular PSU cables - The Corsair Support Forums

Die Mail sollte beinhalten (am besten copy+paste ):

Name: Max Mustermann
Straße/Street: Beispielstr. 123
PLZ,Ort/ZIP, City: 12345 Testhausen
Land/Country: Germany
Kabelwunsch: 2x 6+2pin PCIe HX520W bspw.
E-Mail Adresse: MMusterman@Kabelheim.com 

Was das Sponsoring angeht, auf Corsair.com einfach mal BlueBeard anschreiben per PM, der kann dir evtl. Auskunft geben ob möglich oder nicht


----------



## Lower (22. Januar 2010)

hello ELPR1NC1PAL
ich habe die Anfrage geschickt und das am 15.1 aber bis jetzt immer noch keine Antwort bekommen!


----------



## Dr.House (22. Januar 2010)

Glaube du bekommst auch keine Antwort. Die bekommen bestimmt hunderte solche Anfragen für Sponsoring und lesen nur die wenigsten davon.

Immerhin. Ein neues Kabel bekommst du sicher umsonst. Corsair Service eben.


Grüße House


----------



## ELPR1NC1PAL (23. Januar 2010)

Lesen tun wir alle - dauert aber oft lange, im Zweifelsfall noch mal anschreiben  ist halt nicht gängig das Sponsoring, Corsair schaut da mehr so auf Messen und im Web und sucht sich Leute als das man direkt auf den Hersteller zugeht damit. Dennoch ist es nicht ausgeschlossen, Geduld gehört aber dazu - da es auch erstmal in Rücksprache geklärt werden muss und auch momentan ein neues Jahr angebrochen ist - machen auch einige Urlaub nach dem Festtagsgeschäften


----------



## Bluebeard (27. Januar 2010)

@ Dr. House

Antwort hat er bekommen - also kein Grund zur Aufregung :p


----------



## Dr.House (28. Januar 2010)

Ich meinte nur, dass es entweder lange dauert, oder nix mehr kommt, weil sponsoring nicht üblig ist.

Kabel, hab ich ihm geschickt, hatte ein über


----------



## Bluebeard (29. Januar 2010)

Ab und an ist das schon möglich - da hier aber generell mehr als 10 Anfragen pro Woche reinkommen, wählen wir natürlich sorgfältig aus und müssen auch leider die Mehrheit ablehnen...


----------



## Lower (29. Januar 2010)

so wie bei mir eben!

Aber macht nichts. Corsair macht gute Produkte und ich werde weiterhin diese kaufen, solange ich davon überzeugt bin, dass Preis/Leistung stimmen.

Ah und die Kabel wurden schon verschickt und deines Dr.House ist angekommen, leider kann ich es nicht gebrauchen, da ich keine 8Pin Graka besitze und mein Netzteil auch nur 6Pin besitzt!


----------



## Dr.House (29. Januar 2010)

Hä,

das Kabel muss passen. Ist ein 6+2 Pin PCI-E Kabel. 

Von Corsair kriegst du das gleiche.

Passt der Anschluss am NT nicht oder was passt da nicht genau ?


----------



## Lower (30. Januar 2010)

Ja, es ist an einer Seite ja 6+2, an der anderen 8pin

Ich kann kein 8pin in mein Netzteil bekommen, da es nur einen 6pin anschluss hat. Und umgekehrt kann ich das auch nicht, da meine Graka (HD5870) nur 2x 6Pin Anschlüsse hat.

Von Corsair bekomme ich ein 6Pin Kabel!


----------



## Dr.House (30. Januar 2010)

Wusste nicht dass die HX 620 ein 6 Pin am NT haben.  Umdrehen kannst du sie eh nicht, da die Anschlüsse und die Leitungen nicht passen.

Naja wollte eben helfen, jetzt weiß ich zumindest das es nicht passt.


Grüße House


----------



## Lower (8. Februar 2010)

Danke dir trotzdem! 

Nur leider verstehe ich nicht wieso ich kein Sponsoring bekomme, ich meine der Noblorros Mod bekommt auch ein Netzteil, also für mich völlig unverständlich!

lg


----------



## Bluebeard (10. Februar 2010)

Man muss nicht alles verstehen können - ich verstehe auch nicht alles 

Die PCGH ist einer von Corsairs Presse-Partnern und Noblorros Projekt wird afaik auch offiziell von der PCGH gefeatured. Insofern fällt dem Marketing die Entscheidung dahingehend wohl leichter...


----------

